# Guerilla Errata



## shades (Mar 6, 2003)

Two minor errata:

p. 13, line above the Excel insert should read:

=INDEX(C2:C7,MATCH(B1*0*,D2:D7,FALSE),1)

page 108, last sentence of paragraph in middle of the page:

"keystroke combination whe*n* you use..."


----------

